# Stuff you routinely do



## Jin (Feb 15, 2018)

That you once thought was weird/dangerous/stupid/gross etc. 

Weighing food: I saw my cousin weighing out nuts and meat about 5 years ago. I thought she was crazy. However, she was in the best shape of her life. Not sure why I didn't correlate the two. 

Dynamic stretching: I saw this ass clown swining his straight leg front and back 180 degrees before deadlifting. I am now that ass clown. 

Eating ass: Remember those sex surveys you had to fill out in middle school/high school? 
Have you engaged in the following activities:
Hand to genital contact (petting)
Oral to gential contact (phellatio/cunnelinguis)
Gential to genital contact (intercourse)
Genital to anal contact
Oral to anal contact

I remember thinking WTF is wrong with people and how is it even an option to say you've put your mouth on a butthole. 

Now I eat ass.


----------



## IHI (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks for this:32 (18):


----------



## nissan11 (Feb 15, 2018)

I put fruit in my beer.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 15, 2018)

I shave my nuts. I shave all of it


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> That you once thought was weird/dangerous/stupid/gross etc.
> 
> Weighing food: I saw my cousin weighing out nuts and meat about 5 years ago. I thought she was crazy. However, she was in the best shape of her life. Not sure why I didn't correlate the two.
> 
> ...



Totaly made my day!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 15, 2018)

I like to smoke good greens before I do anything


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 15, 2018)

Abs and cardio.  Although I hear that sh*ts really bad for you


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 15, 2018)

In my previous profession it was often necessary for me to break into a persons house or apartment and sit there and wait for them.  For a couple of years I sat there in the closet or somewhere waiting like true professional.  Then I started taking things that would help me catch them later in the event they didnt come home.  Mostly mail/cell phone bills.  Once they were not on my list anymore I would shred the mail.  Then I started keeping it and looking at it strolling down memory lane.  I remember thinking Im a crazy SOB (like a stalker) for doing this but after a while it didnt bother me anymore.  Fuk em.


----------



## Jin (Feb 15, 2018)

^^^^^

HBO changed the keepsakes from mail to blood slides. They thought that'd be more interesting. Everything else is factually based on BGH life as a blood splatter analyst.


----------



## IHI (Feb 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> HBO changed the keepsakes from mail to blood slides. They thought that'd be more interesting. Everything else is factually based on BGH life as a blood splatter analyst.



So BGH is Dexters kid? But instead of getting off on serial killing bad guys, the schools have pussified him growing up to getting off on envelopes? Lol

strange world, but to each his own

i like sucking the farts out of my wifes ass, then blowing it over a lighter while yelling arrrrrgggg like im a dragon breathing fire


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 15, 2018)

Instead of snooping for mail I guess I should have turned on the TV and watched HBO I don’t know these shows you’re referring to.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 15, 2018)

I too am now an eater of the ass. Used to think that was just plain nasty until one day I just dove in on my wife, now I crave it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 15, 2018)

I was eating ass before 9/11. That's what happens if you want to date a greek girl...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 15, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I was eating ass before 9/11. That's what happens if you want to date a greek girl...



Ewww I would never eat Greek ass. They have hairy buttholes and while you are doing it they lecture at you that you aren't doing it the right way and how their civilisation ate ass before the rest of the world.


----------



## Hurt (Feb 15, 2018)

Definitely the eating/fingering/banging of ass for me as well. Once we reached a certain level of comfort in our marriage it just started happening. I used to say that I’d never go anywhere near a butthole and that it was gross - now I eat my wife’s ass like it’s the county fair pie eating contest.

Also, shaving my asshole and using wet wipes instead of TP - game changer.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 15, 2018)

I was 18 and eating my Italian girls ass like it was lemon slush on a 102 degree day... she was petite and had a perfect ass.. if I had a spoon handy I would of used it as well


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 15, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ewww I would never eat Greek ass. They have hairy buttholes and while you are doing it they lecture at you that you aren't doing it the right way and how their civilisation ate ass before the rest of the world.



Aside from the hairy part, you are right. First chick I knew who waxed instead of shaved. But she was a smoke. Just a royal greek kunt...like most greeks. I drenched her in Olive Oil and fukked her in the ass. It's in the greek genes. I bet she walks around with a pink sock by now...


----------



## Yaya (Feb 15, 2018)

I dated a Puerto Rican who only took it in the ass for 4 months until I cracked a pipe


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 15, 2018)

Why hasnt DF commented yet?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 15, 2018)

Hurt said:


> Definitely the eating/fingering/banging of ass for me as well. Once we reached a certain level of comfort in our marriage it just started happening. I used to say that I’d never go anywhere near a butthole and that it was gross - now I eat my wife’s ass like it’s the county fair pie eating contest.
> 
> Also, shaving my asshole and using wet wipes instead of TP - game changer.



Lol. If u don't use wet wipes after you shit then you have a dirty asshole. And yes shaving makes it much better for cleanup, and for ass play. Lol

All toilet paper does is spread your shit on your skin. Think of it this way if u get shit on your hand are u gonna just wipe it with some toilet paper and that's it??? No you'll use water and soap, same applies to my asshole


----------



## Yaya (Feb 15, 2018)

I would NEVER let anyone near my ass ...love or hate, male or female

It's gay and gross


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 15, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I would NEVER let anyone near my ass ...love or hate, male or female
> 
> It's gay and gross



It's gay if some sexy broad is licking your ass??? Yeah  that doea seem really gay.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 15, 2018)

It's not gay.. it's very gay


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> It's gay if some sexy broad is licking your ass??? Yeah  that doea seem really gay.





Yaya said:


> It's not gay.. it's very gay



X probably lays down on his side with his ass hanging off the bed holdN his butthole open....lmao


----------



## Yaya (Feb 15, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> X probably lays down on his side with his ass hanging off the bed holdN his butthole open....lmao



I don't think X is gay

I just think when someone does gay acts to a man it's a gay act. 

We all have our flaws.. my wife looks like Piers Morgan


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2018)

Not callN him that either bro... just makeN a joke 
Every guy that gets his butt munched will be known as a sidewinder....lol


----------



## Yaya (Feb 15, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> Not callN him that either bro... just makeN a joke
> Every guy that gets his butt munched will be known as a sidewinder....lol



Bunch of gays


----------



## Yaya (Feb 15, 2018)

I bet jada let's people lick is ass also


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2018)

Jada probably roast pork rolls in his butthole and treats it like grease trap.....gotta call a technician to clean it out


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 15, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Lol. If u don't use wet wipes after you shit then you have a dirty asshole. And yes shaving makes it much better for cleanup, and for ass play. Lol
> 
> All toilet paper does is spread your shit on your skin. Think of it this way if u get shit on your hand are u gonna just wipe it with some toilet paper and that's it??? No you'll use water and soap, same applies to my asshole



I have a crush on you.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 15, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> X probably lays down on his side with his ass hanging off the bed holdN his butthole open....lmao



Hahaha na I don't get down like that. I little rubbing on the ass while getting blown from the ol lady doesn't make me wanna go out and suck some cock. Lol


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 15, 2018)

Wow this thread went south real fast.. Literally... :32 (1):


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 15, 2018)

Somebody needs to post a thread about benching and see how quickly it turns into an ass eating thread. I swear...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Somebody needs to post a thread about benching and see how quickly it turns into an ass eating thread. I swear...



I was on a jobsite awhile back and I walk into in this room where one guy is telling his buddy how he loves when pretty girls fart lol so the other guy says he likes giving his wife foods that make her gasey so she can just rip em in his face and they look at me and go you know what I'm sayN right bro, I'm like nah man you guys are on your own with that convo haha


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 16, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Somebody needs to post a thread about benching and see how quickly it turns into an ass eating thread. I swear...



I think that's mostly my fault most of the time.  sorry.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 16, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> I was on a jobsite awhile back and I walk into in this room where one guy is telling his buddy how he loves when pretty girls fart lol so the other guy says he likes giving his wife foods that make her gasey so she can just rip em in his face and they look at me and go you know what I'm sayN right bro, I'm like nah man you guys are on your own with that convo haha



That's just ****ing weird.


----------



## IHI (Feb 16, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's just ****ing weird.



Coming from you, then yeah, thats really weird :32 (19):


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 16, 2018)

IHI said:


> Coming from you, then yeah, thats really weird :32 (19):



Haha I'm a dirty freaky motherfukker in the bedroom but getting off on a girl farting in your face is just nasty and weird.


----------



## Jin (Feb 16, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha I'm a dirty freaky motherfukker in the bedroom but getting off on a girl farting in your face is just nasty and weird.



When My buddy in college saw a smoking hot chick he'd say "I would gargle with her diarrhea"

I think he was kidding. But you never know....


----------



## IHI (Feb 16, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha I'm a dirty freaky motherfukker in the bedroom but getting off on a girl farting in your face is just nasty and weird.



What about laying under a glass coffee table and having her dropping deuces over ya? If thats weird, im going out in the cold, stand on my fence top, jump, do the splits, so i can atomic rack myself :32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Feb 16, 2018)

I prefer a warm Carl.


----------



## Jin (Apr 13, 2021)

Bump for the new guys. Let’s hear it.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 13, 2021)

My ex liked her ass eaten and fingered. Current gf hates it. Can't go near it.


----------



## Jin (Apr 13, 2021)

This thread is not only about butt hole pleasures. FYI.


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 13, 2021)

BigGameHunter said:


> In my previous profession it was often necessary for me to break into a persons house or apartment and sit there and wait for them.  For a couple of years I sat there in the closet or somewhere waiting like true professional.  Then I started taking things that would help me catch them later in the event they didnt come home.  Mostly mail/cell phone bills.  Once they were not on my list anymore I would shred the mail.  Then I started keeping it and looking at it strolling down memory lane.  I remember thinking Im a crazy SOB (like a stalker) for doing this but after a while it didnt bother me anymore.  Fuk em.



Your handle makes so much more sense now.  Holy shit!  That's one list I hope to never make.


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 13, 2021)

Jin said:


> I prefer a warm Carl.



I'll see your Warm Carl and raise you a Texas Hot Pocket


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 13, 2021)

Back to the lecture at hand...

Something I routinely do that I once thought was stupid?

Drag my ass to this plant every day without fail.  Working a job is still stupid actually.  However, it is a necessary evil. 

Something I routinely do that I once thought was gross?

Eat sushi.  Eat pussy.  And, of course, tongue punch the hell out of the chocolate starfish

Something I routinely do that I once thought was dangerous?

Use a 29g


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 13, 2021)

Jin said:


> I prefer a warm Carl.



Yeah, but stay away from the Cleveland Steamer!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 13, 2021)

Oral to anal contact


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 13, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> Back to the lecture at hand...
> 
> Something I routinely do that I once thought was stupid?
> 
> ...




Praying you aren't using a 29g on the chocolate starfish?


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 14, 2021)

I think jin is my favorite poster on the entire internet.

As long as she has a decent ass im always ready to eat it real good. Big juicy ass or a skinny little one i dont care ill get right in there, some exceptions were women who looked better with clothes on than when they undressed so i just had to go thru the basic stuff with ones like that.

No hair in the hole area desired, girl im with doesnt really let me do it good like she squirms around its really annoying.


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

supreme666leader said:


> I think jin is my favorite poster on the entire internet.
> 
> As long as she has a decent ass im always ready to eat it real good. Big juicy ass or a skinny little one i dont care ill get right in there, some exceptions were women who looked better with clothes on than when they undressed so i just had to go thru the basic stuff with ones like that.
> 
> No hair in the hole area desired, girl im with doesnt really let me do it good like she squirms around its really annoying.



Flattery will get you everywhere.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 14, 2021)

Weird - I have a little ocd so not much is weird to me. I know how many pairs of each type of sock I own...

Stupid - Hip thrusts. The hot trainer at my old gym convinced me to try them (after she demonstrated proper form) and my ass was smoked.

Dangerous - I had a job that required me to do a lot of stuff that most people think is dangerous/stupid. But sometimes others are depending on you to do your job. So you do it. Thus tear came afterwards when your thinking about the mistakes you made because you didn't have all the information you needed.

Gross - In keeping with the theme of the day, my wife's ass is no stranger to a licking.


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 14, 2021)

I have to keep the toilet clean... I wipe the entire toilet down daily even the ground around it. No I don’t piss or poo like an animal I just have a fear of dirty toilets lol. When I was in the marines and had to use porta crappers in the field I always had baby wipes and hand sanitizer to wipe to toilet seat down with 

i often type up a crap talking reply to members on this board then delete it because it’s not very nice


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 14, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> I have to keep the toilet clean... I wipe the entire toilet down daily even the ground around it. No I don’t piss or poo like an animal I just have a fear of dirty toilets lol. When I was in the marines and had to use porta crappers in the field I always had baby wipes and hand sanitizer to wipe to toilet seat down with



Im with you on this one. I have been carrying hand sanitizer around with me for two decades.


----------



## PZT (Apr 14, 2021)

Jin said:


> That you once thought was weird/dangerous/stupid/gross etc.
> 
> Weighing food: I saw my cousin weighing out nuts and meat about 5 years ago. I thought she was crazy. However, she was in the best shape of her life. Not sure why I didn't correlate the two.
> 
> ...



same...… buttstuff


----------



## PZT (Apr 14, 2021)

And choking bishes, never thought Id like that


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Apr 15, 2021)

Working 40 -60 hours a week like some chump.

Must be the high test that makes people fall for the eating ass meme.


----------



## JackDMegalomaniac (Apr 15, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Stupid - Hip thrusts. The hot trainer at my old gym convinced me to try them (after she demonstrated proper form) and my ass was smoked..


Can you elaborate? Am i missing out on hip thrust gainz?


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 15, 2021)

JackDMegalomaniac said:


> Can you elaborate? Am i missing out on hip thrust gainz?



 I was telling her how I had hit a plateau in my dear lift. When asked if I was working my flutes directly. Started doing hip thrusts and cable pull through and started going up again. It was the only thing that changed so I'm thinking it helped.


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2021)

Dishes.  

It is a Ritual for me.


----------



## Jin (Apr 15, 2021)

German89 said:


> Dishes.
> 
> It is a Ritual for me.



yes! A year ago I just decided I would own all the dishes. It is meditative at this Point. 

No dish washers in this country either. 

great response.


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2021)

Jin said:


> yes! A year ago I just decided I would own all the dishes. It is meditative at this Point.
> 
> No dish washers in this country either.
> 
> great response.



Its oddly satisfying.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 15, 2021)

German89 said:


> Its oddly satisfying.



I’m the dish washer in my household. Automatic dish washers and dryers are an American thing. Energy is not as subsidized in other parts of the world as it is in the US.


----------



## supreme666leader (Apr 15, 2021)

I have a dishwasher at home, i forget the name sometimes but it has a nice big ass!


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2021)

PZT said:


> And choking bishes, never thought Id like that



I will come back in 24hrs to rep this beautiful post.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 15, 2021)

Fuk dishes. Hate them.  Having been a dishwasher in a busy restaurant and having to still do them to help my employees fuk that. Thank God I have a dishwasher


----------



## German89 (Apr 15, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Fuk dishes. Hate them.  Having been a dishwasher in a busy restaurant and having to still do them to help my employees fuk that. Thank God I have a dishwasher



I loveeee the dishpit! 

Actually didnt mind sorting silver ware. Except when you're getting raped and the servers complain about silver but wont take a fukin second to help.  Now... I wont do them at all. Dumb kunt.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 15, 2021)

I have a dishwasher but can honestly say I have never used it. Not because I don't know how to it.  I just find it better to wash pots, pans, dishes by hand.  It doesn't take long and I guess it's also habit.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Apr 16, 2021)

I just loaded up and started my dishwasher a bit ago.

Ha ha


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 16, 2021)

This post went from the eating of ass to the washing of dishes.

And I was wondering if I made the right choice joining here.


----------



## German89 (Apr 16, 2021)

Cold Showers.

Do it.  Your skin will thank you.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 16, 2021)

More my ocd than a ritual, but I check to make sure doors and windows are locked three times before I go to bed.


----------



## The Tater (Apr 17, 2021)

German89 said:


> Cold Showers.
> 
> Do it.  Your skin will thank you.



i do ice baths once a week when I’m at home. It is oddly satisfying after you get over the initial shock. I like cold showers sometimes too. I’m currently working away from home so no ice baths for the past three weeks.

another weird thing is waking up at 4am every fuxking day. That’s my circadian wake up time. Never thought I would be a morning person.


----------



## CJ (Apr 17, 2021)

German89 said:


> Cold Showers.
> 
> Do it.  Your skin will thank you.



I do it on occasion. Once you can steady your breathing and get out of panic mode, it's not so bad.

Forced to do it a couple of months ago, as our water heater shit the bed...in the winter.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 17, 2021)

German89 said:


> Dishes.
> 
> It is a Ritual for me.



Yup same with my wife, NOW MAKE ME A BEAN PIE!! HAHAHA JK


----------



## j2048b (Apr 17, 2021)

Lets see

I count all the tiles when i poop, 
I piss people off because i need daylight in there so i open the shower curtain if there is a window

I pull 7 napkins out because 7 is the heavenly number and 8 is the number of man, nothing can be a six as thats the devils work

Masturbation a few times per week, why not its my stick....

Dont eat as much chicken wing (p***y) as i did when i was younger

Never tie my shoes, i hate to so i buy little plastic shoe lace things to keep them inside the shoe and cut off

I always keep my laundry in baskets, hate hanging clothes and can live out of them as i have since i was young...


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 17, 2021)

The Tater said:


> i do ice baths once a week when I’m at home. It is oddly satisfying after you get over the initial shock. I like cold showers sometimes too. I’m currently working away from home so no ice baths for the past three weeks.
> 
> another weird thing is waking up at 4am every fuxking day. That’s my circadian wake up time. Never thought I would be a morning person.



Are you part of the polar bear club? They cut a hole in the ice over a lake, jumó in right after coming out of the sauna.


----------



## German89 (Apr 17, 2021)

Listen to the German Nation Anthem in the morning.

Deutschland, Deutschland uber alles.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Apr 17, 2021)

I drink five pounds of coffee a month...and when it comes to eating ass I just say no.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 17, 2021)

German89 said:


> Listen to the German Nation Anthem in the morning.
> 
> Deutschland, Deutschland uber alles.



Wasn’t that Hitlers mantra. Also saw it on an old Slayer concert T from Germany.


----------



## German89 (Apr 18, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> I drink five pounds of coffee a month...and when it comes to eating ass I just say no.



I dont know if I should rep you for the coffee or neg rep the ass eating......


----------



## creekrat (Apr 18, 2021)

Eat ass as stated above. 

Period sex. That’s what showers and towels are for. 

Like PZT, having a hand around her throat and her actually enjoying it. 

The need for a safe word, or action when words aren’t able to be used, but never really using them


----------



## 69nites (Apr 18, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Eat ass as stated above.
> 
> Period sex. That’s what showers and towels are for.
> 
> ...


As a wise man once told me, when the river runs red, it's best to take the dirt road.


----------



## German89 (Apr 18, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Wasn’t that Hitlers mantra. Also saw it on an old Slayer concert T from Germany.



I believe it was revised in 1990.


----------



## Jin (Apr 19, 2021)

Running. Even a month ago I would have scoffed. Just worked up to 5k in the last 3 weeks. 

I’m running 5 days a week and enjoying it. Eeewwwww.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 19, 2021)

I never got an ass eating survey. I’m saddened by that. 

I’m learning to make the bed. I never ever ever have and don’t really get the point but am trying to domesticate.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 19, 2021)

I was a hacky sac and pog wizard, now I think that was pretty stupid. 
The thousands of dollars I spent on sound systems for my cars over the years(grew out of that about 5 years ago)
Dating toxic af women, happily married now to an insecure bodybuilder wife lol.


----------



## PZT (Apr 19, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Period sex. That’s what showers and towels are for.



I am not as quick to do the red wing route as I was when I was younger or it may be because I am in a very lengthy relationship now lol.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Apr 19, 2021)

My ex-wife took the dishwasher with when she left. That's okay, I hated that you had to re-wash dishes that it didn't clean anyway. Now I just wash them once, and do it right.


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 20, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Eat ass as stated above.
> 
> Period sex. That’s what showers and towels are for.
> 
> ...



Like snuffing? LOL or asphyxiation?


----------



## Voyagersixone (Apr 20, 2021)

PZT said:


> I am not as quick to do the red wing route as I was when I was younger or it may be because I am in a very lengthy relationship now lol.



this concept has always terrified me to the core


----------



## creekrat (Apr 20, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Like snuffing? LOL or asphyxiation?



Choking, not asphyxiation. For most it’s semantics but asphyxiation is considered breath play and that can become deadly whereas choking involves squeezing the sides of the neck to restrict blood flow which is safer


----------



## CJ (Apr 20, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Choking, not asphyxiation. For most it’s semantics but asphyxiation is considered breath play and that can become deadly whereas choking involves squeezing the sides of the neck to restrict blood flow which is safer



Rear naked choke with penetration?


----------



## DEADlifter (Apr 20, 2021)

PZT said:


> I am not as quick to do the red wing route as I was when I was younger or it may be because I am in a very lengthy relationship now lol.



There's nothing wrong with getting a little ketchup on your hotdog.  :32 (20):

Nah, I'm with you.  When I was a teen me and my girl made plenty of messes.  These days I'd rather not.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 20, 2021)

Jin said:


> Running. Even a month ago I would have scoffed. Just worked up to 5k in the last 3 weeks.
> 
> I’m running 5 days a week and enjoying it. Eeewwwww.



That's blasphemous talk, lol.


----------



## GymTeddy (Apr 20, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Choking, not asphyxiation. For most it’s semantics but asphyxiation is considered breath play and that can become deadly whereas choking involves squeezing the sides of the neck to restrict blood flow which is safer



I remember after boot camp while at Geiger when we got board we would play bull in the ring and bloodchoke each other out in the barracks. That never turned me on.


----------



## CLIHAU (Apr 20, 2021)

Eat ass ,sex ,blasphmous talk and coffee!!


----------



## The Phoenix (Apr 20, 2021)

GymTeddy said:


> I remember after boot camp while at Geiger when we got board we would play bull in the ring and bloodchoke each other out in the barracks. That never turned me on.



I assume you were choking each other’s necks & not each other’s bull. LOL


----------



## German89 (Apr 21, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Choking, not asphyxiation. For most it’s semantics but asphyxiation is considered breath play and that can become deadly whereas choking involves squeezing the sides of the neck to restrict blood flow which is safer


I'll be back....


----------



## creekrat (Apr 21, 2021)

Spreading hate and discontent


----------



## creekrat (Apr 21, 2021)

German89 said:


> I'll be back....



Where are you going Little Miss?


----------



## German89 (Apr 21, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Where are you going Little Miss?



I had to rep others before I could rep you. LOL so if I say I am coming back to something, it's just a note for me to see in the activity feed to come back to that statement.


----------



## PZT (Apr 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Rear naked choke with penetration?



my woman has told me no choke holds lol


----------



## PZT (Apr 22, 2021)

German89 said:


> I had to rep others before I could rep you. LOL so if I say I am coming back to something, it's just a note for me to see in the activity feed to come back to that statement.



I took it in an entirely different way lol


----------

